# Aussie trying to get Canadian working holiday visa



## Cillamanilla (Mar 18, 2014)

I am an Australian trying to apply for the Canadian working holiday visa. I went on to the CIC website and have gone through the steps required to see whether I am eligible to apply for the visa (personal checklist). 

After completing these steps I was then directed to a new page that said "Based on your answers you may be eligible to come to Canada as a worker. To apply online you will need your personal checklist code PG8XXXXXX567."

It then tells me to register for a CIC account which I have done and uploaded all the necessary documents. Except one: A conditional acceptance letter, which I do not have. 

Can anyone please tell me where I am supposed to get this from or why I don't have it? I have contacted the help centre direct but it says it could take 30 days for a reply and I'm already really late on applying as I actually start work on the 26th of April.

If anyone also knows if there is any possible way to urgently process an application for this particular visa it would be of much help. I'm getting very concerned that I'm not going to have a visa by the time I have to start work.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know a lot about the Working Holiday Visa, but using Google, I found this:



> Once clients are conditionally accepted for participation, they will be directed, in the Conditional Acceptance Letter,


Operational Bulletin 490-A â€“ OctoberÂ 11, 2013

On a non-governmental website I also found:


> When the embassy in Paris receives your application they will email you an Acknowledgement of Receipt, this email will provide an estimated processing time. If your application is complete and meets the criteria you will then receive a Conditional Acceptance email.
> The conditional acceptance email will give you bank details to which you must send payment for the application. You must send the amount they specify in pound sterling and accept all bank costs (mine was £90 + £19 Bank costs) You then have to upload the proof of transfer which must inlcude your name, date of birth and application number 9which they provide). I took the conditional acceptance email into my bank so the advisor knew exactly what was needed.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is for Australia:


> The application process to participate in the International Experience Canada (IEC) initiative will be conducted in two stages:
> 
> IEC Assessment: to determine whether you meet the IEC eligibility criteria. Stage 1 will be conducted completely online through an IEC Kompass account. All supporting documents will have to be submitted electronically through your IEC Kompass account. Applications by post will not be accepted.
> 
> An assessment in accordance with Canadian immigration law and regulations. If your application is accepted at stage 1, an IEC conditional acceptance letter will be sent to you. In order to begin step 2, you will then be directed to submit an application for a work permit to Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC) using a MyCIC account. The Conditional Acceptance Letter will be valid for three (3) months only. If the CIC assessment is positive, CIC will send you a Letter of Introduction in your CIC account.


Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa for Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

How long have you been waiting for that acceptance letter?


----------



## Cillamanilla (Mar 18, 2014)

EVHB thank you so much! I had literally searched for weeks trying to find an answer to this and I am still super confused as to why I was not told about IEC Compass whatsoever when I was on the CIC website. Alas, all is good now. I just registered and they said they will send me the letter in 48 hours if the quota has not been met. Huzzzah! You are an absolute champ and I thank you!


----------

